

Introducing the Boxee API - clofresh
http://blog.boxee.tv/2009/04/06/introducing-the-boxee-api/

======
paul7986
Anyone here use boxee and if you do what device/set-up are you using it
through?

Apple TV, Mac Mini connected to TV or a Desktop PC connected to TV

Something else?

~~~
iuguy
I use an Apple TV with it. Love it, but the AppleTV is slightly frustratingly
underpowered in some areas.

I'm hoping to upgrade to a Mac Mini later this year with Boxee. Will
definitely look at the API side of things.

------
jamesbritt
is there some reason to not use capital letters? some goofy pretension, or a
broken keyboard? written on an iphone? hard to read.

~~~
zain
The iPhone actually auto-capitalizes most stuff for you, so I find myself
typing better english on an iPhone than on my normal keyboard :)

